# disable right click action on my toucpad (Lenovo U310)



## simlinand (Dec 11, 2013)

I would like to know how to disable the right click function on my Lenovo U310 touchpad (running windows 8.1). I've tried to edit the values concerning rightclickbutton and bottomrightclickbutton in REGEDIT > HKEY_CURRENT_USER > software > Synaptics > TouchPadPS2_3, but i just can't figure out how to make it work. Can anyone help me out. 
To make things clear, I would like to end up with my touchpad being one big 'left click' and then just make the right click actions with twofingertap and twofingerclick actions which I allready have


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://community.jboss.org/wiki/Ho...leaddingrowselectioneventonrightclick?_sscc=t
I know this is for a specific app, but it might give you an idea.


----------

